
Brexit: Theresa May to trigger article 50 by end of March 2017 - severine
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/oct/01/theresa-may-to-propose-great-repeal-bill-to-unwind-eu-laws
======
hprotagonist
>The pledge by the prime minister means the UK will leave the EU by spring
2019, before the next general election, with the prime minister also
announcing plans for a “great repeal bill” to incorporate all EU regulations
in UK law as soon as Brexit takes effect.

In what way is this not just a giant null-op?

~~~
gonvaled
The UK will be able to selectively repel laws afterwards. It's kicking the can
down the road, since there is no way they can handle that particular can
presently.

It is basically a lot of ado about nothing, with a grandiose sounding name
which keeps on perpetuating the myth that the EU is imposing legislation (most
legislation has to be approved unanimously, and the UK has veto rights), while
doing nothing at all.

In two years time they'll actually start repelling some legislation, and
that's what will be tricky, since every law protects/benefits a certain
interest group. We'll see years of in-fighting about former EU law.

~~~
trendia
You've described how we were told the EU would work. But organizations have a
tendency to get around restrictions on their power.

As a result, the UK does not have veto power and the EU is pretty much a
legislative body without the appropriate representation.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=gILTIDr4Ra8](https://youtube.com/watch?v=gILTIDr4Ra8)

